
Be Kind (2015) - js2
http://boz.com/articles/be-kind.html
======
ColinWright
I don't care about the date on this, it was always true, and will always be
true.

Take the time to read this and evaluate how you interact with others. Be
honest about yourself, and your effectiveness in how you work with them.

If you choose to dismiss this, do so in full knowledge of what you are doing.
That's a choice, and you can make it.

Personally, I choose to be kind whenever I can. I don't always succeed, but I
try.

